# Input/Output error sur disque externe neuf



## shYm0n (20 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour.

J'ai acheté il y a quelques semaines un disque dur 320 Go, Samsung. A peine sortie du carton : "clac clac clac"...  

Réexpédié. J'en ai reçu un nouveau aujourd'hui, un Hitachi. Le Macbook que j'utilise là a mis du temps à le détecter ( en Firewire ). Il m'a demander de l'initialiser, ce que j'ai accepté de faire. 

Me voici donc arrivé dans l'utilitaire de disque, et là : impossible d'effacer ou de partitionner le disque : "input/output error"...

D'après ce que j'ai lu ici, c'est que le disque est mort (  :mouais: :hein:    ). J'ai aussi lu ailleurs que le disque était peut être mal monté...

Je voulais savoir ce que je pouvais faire, pour que tout rentre dans l'ordre.


Pour plus d'infos, je vous donne les références du disque : http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00041820.html

et le boitier dans lequel il est installé : http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00038172.html


J'ai vraiment besoin de ce disque dur, car mon Macbook Pro est en rade ( le système est down ), et pour réinstaller le système, je veux tout tranférer sur le HDD, via le Macbook. J'en ai besoin car lundi les cours à la fac reprennent, et je note tout directement dans le Macbook Pro...


Merci d'avance.


Simon.


----------



## jfpillon (20 Janvier 2007)

Essaie d'avoir les informations sur ton disque (pomme + I) et vérifie qu'il n'est pas vérouillé  (puis modifie éventuellement les autorisations); il me semble que les fabricants font parfois ça quand le disque est livré avec des utilitaires dessus.
Désolé si tu l'as déjà fait.


----------



## shYm0n (20 Janvier 2007)

Nom :     Initio
Type :     Disque

    Identifiant du disque :     disk2
    Nom du support :     Initio HDT725032VLAT80 Media
    Type de support :     Générique
    Bus de connexion :     FireWire
    Type de connexion :     Externe
    Identifiant de connexion :     4521213288251392
    Arbre des périphériques :     /PCI0@0/PCIB@1E/FRWR@3/node@10100500000000/sbp-2@4008/@0:0
    Inscriptible :     Oui
    Éjectable :     Oui
    Gestionnaires Mac OS 9 installés :     Non
    Emplacement :     Externe
    Capacité totale :     298,1 Go (320 072 933 376 octets)
    État S.M.A.R.T. :     Non géré
    Numéro du disque :     2
    Numéro de partition :     0



Voilà tout ce que j'ai...


----------



## shYm0n (20 Janvier 2007)

? :rose:


----------



## jfpillon (20 Janvier 2007)

Je pensais que tu devrais arriver à une fenêtre à peu près identique et vérifier ce que j'ai entouré.


----------



## shYm0n (20 Janvier 2007)

Bah ça tu peux le faire quand le disque monte sur le bureau, mais avant ça, il me demande de l'initialiser, et donc de passer par l'utilitaire de disque.

Je n'ai jamais accès à la fenêtre que tu m'a montré...


----------



## jfpillon (20 Janvier 2007)

Désolé, j'avais lu trop vite ton premier post. As-tu essayé de la connecter en usb ? Si ça marchait, tu pourrais peut-être le formater par ce biais puis le connecter en FW.


----------



## shYm0n (20 Janvier 2007)

Bonne nouvelle... En USB l'utilitaire de disque ne le voit même pas.........


----------



## shYm0n (20 Janvier 2007)

Mon cas est donc si désespéré ?


----------



## jfpillon (21 Janvier 2007)

shYm0n a dit:


> Mon cas est donc si désespéré ?


Je suis désolé mais je pense que ça dépasse de beaucoup mes pâles compétences. Le boitier a-t-il déjà fonctionné correctement ? Parce que deux disques morts coup sur coup ça me semble étrange...


----------



## shYm0n (21 Janvier 2007)

Oui, quand je l'ai reçu, mon colloc l'a testé avec son disque à lui, et là aucun problème, le disque s'affichait bien sur mon Mac.

J'aimerais pouvoir le tester sous windows avant de rappeler LDLC, mais j'ai pas de PC sous la main...



Mais concrètement, une erreur Input/Output sur un disque dur, c'est quoi ?


----------



## chounim (26 Février 2007)

bon, bah voila, encore le même probleme, je m'explique:

j'ai acheté un disque dur externe 80Go iomega FW400/USB2.
Il fonctionnait parfaitement.
Je l'ai partitionné:
1 - 7Go = tigrou, mini systeme avec CarbonCopyCloner (case bootable cochée)
2 - HFS+ = documents 30Go
3 - Fat32 = transferts PC. 30Go

depuis, le disque a fait CLAC CLAC CLAC, j'ai jamais booté dessus, le systeme cloné était tout neuf, un 10.4.8 .

Probleme:
Ne monte plus sur le bureau, impossible de faire quoi que ce soit.

Solutions envisagées:
utilitaire de disque: réparations, formatages, effacages
==> impossible=input/output error, juste pour la partition fat32 apparemment...j'peux réparer les autres partitions...

Le brancher sur un pc...ne le détecte pas, ne le monte pas...et je ne connais pas son nom, avec la lettre sous windows pour un éventuel formatage sous DOS...
Mais dans informations systeme, il le voit, avec toutes les partitions, tout bien, mais c'est tout apparemment.


Aide:
OUI? S'IL VOUS PLAIIIIIIT  

Le SAV est conseillé plus haut, mais, j'aime pas ces trucs la...c'est toujours pénible et long...j'l'ai acheté chez surcouf/paris la semaine derniere.

Donc y'aurai pas une ultime solution, genre root, terminal, incantations voodoo, coup de latte?

Merci pour votre aide :rose: 
Mine de rien, j'suis dans le caca...


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Février 2007)

chounim a dit:


> depuis, le disque a fait CLAC CLAC CLAC
> 
> Le SAV est conseillé plus haut, mais, j'aime pas ces trucs la...c'est toujours pénible et long...j'l'ai acheté chez surcouf/paris la semaine derniere.



Ben que ça te plaise ou non, le SAV est ta seule ressource, ton disque est mort, la panne est mécanique, il n'y a rien à faire.

Deux cas de figure :

1) Tu es sous garantie, tu le retourne on te l'échange
2) Tu n'y es plus, tu achètes un disque interne que tu montes à sa place dans le boîtier.


----------



## chounim (27 Février 2007)

bon, bah SAV. 

bizarres ces coincidances avec le fait de cloner par CCC et de planter a chaque fois...enfin, c'est arriv&#233; a plusieurs...j'avais clon&#233; par super duper sur un autre externet 3,5 pouces, ca avait bien march&#233;...

enfin bon, bref, je retenterai pas le diable pour v&#233;rifier ^^


----------



## chounim (1 Mars 2007)

Bon, bah me revoila avec mno disque qui fonctionne...
C'est incompr&#233;hensible...
sur mon mac, pas reconnu, sur un chez moi, pas reconnu...
J'vais au SAV surcouf, il le branche, et paf, il monte direct!
hum, bon, ok...j'explique ce qu'il m'arrive, il va le brancher sur un macmini, et reviens...apparemment, il est mont&#233;, tout bien tout ca...il me l'a format&#233;, merci monsieur...
J'rentre chez moi, et ca refonctionne, je l'ai re partionn&#233; comme je voulais, et nikel pour l'instant...
Myst&#232;re.


----------

